# Cummins Onan Load Shedding??



## TheReaper (Sep 16, 2011)

I just installed a Cummins Onan 20kw whole house generator. This is not the first generator I have installed but it is the first time I have to shed a load. The transfer switch is set up for load shedding. All the low voltage wires are run to the generator, the digital control unit, and the transfer swith, but after reading the installation instructions it seems to be calling for a relay/contactor to shed the A/C load. Is anyone familiar with this system and or can anyone recommend what type of relay/contactor I need to install to make this happen? I am guessing A/C? 240v? 2 Pole?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TheReaper said:


> I just installed a Cummins Onan 20kw whole house generator. This is not the first generator I have installed but it is the first time I have to shed a load. The transfer switch is set up for load shedding. All the low voltage wires are run to the generator, the digital control unit, and the transfer swith, but after reading the installation instructions it seems to be calling for a relay/contactor to shed the A/C load. Is anyone familiar with this system and or can anyone recommend what type of relay/contactor I need to install to make this happen? I am guessing A/C? 240v? 2 Pole?


Bump....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You can normally sneak in an ice cube relay somewhere to break the "Y" to the compressor. If it's a heat pump, you might consider breaking "R" to the whole system to keep the heat strips off too.


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> You can normally sneak in an ice cube relay somewhere to break the "Y" to the compressor. If it's a heat pump, you might consider breaking "R" to the whole system to keep the heat strips off too.


I did that with a Kohler generator once. It was a lot cheaper than purchasing the $600 Load Shedding equipment. Generac includes it in the ATS, something that not everyone realizes when comparing the cost.


----------

